# Overwatering



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

This is a classic case of over watering.  I did it myself.  Flipped this girl into flower last night.  Had just up potted a couple of days ago and did the usual water during process.   Last night i gave her a light nute when I flipped. This morning she was drooping from to much water. 

There is a couple of you out there right now that have posted pictures of the same issue.  I aerated well and have good circulation blowing over the pot.  This will fix the problem in short order. 

Notice the leaves drooping instead of reaching for the light......


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2021)

So thats whats wrong with my Pecker,,i drank too much water.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> So thats whats wrong with my Pecker,,i drank too much water.


I didn't need to see that in my mind. Probably won't sleep tonight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2021)

Thought i would help you out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

The trousersnakes' lowly cousin - the flaccidpillar


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

You Sick Basturds LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

Looks like a Male


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

Nope girl all the way....clone not seeds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> Nope girl all the way....clone not seeds.


I was trying to be funny


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

You are.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> You are.


As are you, as are you


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2021)

Here is a picture of my Cindy 99 x Northern Lights that I over watered yesterday.  Looking a lot better today.






This is the same strain a week out from harvest.  






Short sturdy plant.  I was worried about the yield on such a stunted plant but she has filled out just fine.  Should be an average yield if she turns out as good as advertised.  Seeds were gifted to me from a member on another forum.  If she delivers the goods she will be a keeper.....if not


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2021)

Nice job Pute. Beautiful.
C99 is what i have growing outside in my Garden.


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2021)

I like getting things crossed with Cindy 99.  Always seems to come out good.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 22, 2021)

This watering thing, everyone says you can't give them enough water. I use 25 gallons for 28 plants and I still dump over 10 gallons of left over in the catch buckets in the morning. I will say I think plants like cold water. My well water right now is 46 BRRRRR.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2021)

BigJer said:


> This watering thing, everyone says you can't give them enough water. I use 25 gallons for 28 plants and I still dump over 10 gallons of left over in the catch buckets in the morning. I will say I think plants like cold water. My well water right now is 46 BRRRRR.


That is fricken cold.  Do you see any signs of temporary drooping after?  My water is in the low 60's and the plants don't seem to mind but mid 40's seems chilly.  And you can over water a plant....many new growers have a tendency to micro manage and over watering is common.


----------



## BigJer (May 5, 2021)

putembk said:


> That is fricken cold.  Do you see any signs of temporary drooping after?  My water is in the low 60's and the plants don't seem to mind but mid 40's seems chilly.  And you can over water a plant....many new growers have a tendency to micro manage and over watering is common.


No they actually seem to like it. I read some where on line about that as well. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who trims with vigor.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 9, 2021)

When you switch to flower, how often do you then feed it? I’m on 1 every 3 days now. Also, how long did that Cindy Lights harvest for?  @pute


----------



## leafminer (May 9, 2021)

I have never managed to overwater my outdoor plants even when I use a hosepipe. Just not a factor.


----------

